# Dallas Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban to Host Talk Show Exclusively On SIRIUS Satellite



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.quote.com/qc/news/story.aspx?story=57917918
"Mark Cuban's Radio Maverick" will debut this summer on SIRIUS Stars, ch. 102



> NEW YORK, April 25 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI) announced today that Mark Cuban, groundbreaking entrepreneur and outspoken owner of the NBA's Dallas Mavericks, will host a wide-ranging weekly talk show exclusively on SIRIUS.


more...


----------

